# Presas Family - The Next Generation



## Dan Anderson (Mar 24, 2002)

At Myrlino Hufana's Bellvue Martial Arts Academy, I just met the Presas "children."  They were putting on a two day seminar and I went expressly for the purpose pf meeting them.  It's funny to say children as they are all adults.  Anyway, from first impression, they are an gracious and ernest group.  Here's some facts that one may not know about them.  They are carrying out their father's wishes in their effort to propagate Modern Arnis.  On his death bed, he had them promise to continue the spread of Modern Arnis.  Remy Jr., Demetrio and Maryann have all quit their jobs to do so.  They are all living in the US, based around the San Francisco area except for Maria, who lives on the east coast.  They are not putting themselves up on a pedestal with their father, instead they have declared there is only one Grand Master (as far as MARPPIO is concerned) and that is Remy Presas Sr.  Also, from what I got, they consider all the Modern Arnis practitioners to be part of one big family and actually all the different organizations of Modern Arnis are fine as they all continue the spread of Modern Arnis.  All in all, it was a good first meeting for me with them.
Dan Anderson  :cheers:


----------



## WWright (Mar 25, 2002)

Dan,
It was good to see you this last weekend.  I am glad to hear that the rumors of your withdrawal from Arnis are false.  I also had a very favorable impression of the Presas Clan.  It was a very memorable two day seminar.  They worked our asses off, which is how I like it.  Also very impressive were the Gold Medalist brothers Ryan and Richard Gialogo both Lakan Lima and Master Rodel who is amoung the fastest most accurate arinsadors I have seen.  I understand that Datu Kelly Warden was at the first MARPIO seminar in the Bay Area and came back excited and impressed.  Datu Warden has arranged for a MARPIO seminar at his school in July.  I am planning on attending that one as well.  From what Remy Jr. told me, they prefer a small group at the seminars so that they can focus on quality not quantity.

Will


----------

